# ISO Stuffed Bread



## amber (Apr 24, 2005)

My sister buys a stuffed bread but also makes her own from time to time.  Anyone here make their own stuffed bread?  My homemade bread never comes out good, so I think I will use ready made dough and then stuff it.  Her suggestions were great: pepperoni and mozzarella, sausage, broccoli and cheese, tomatoes, ham and cheese.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 25, 2005)

*TNT Pesto & Feta Log*

EVOO
1-lb bread dough
1/3 c pesto
9-oz fresh spinach, chopped on the fine side
1/2 onion, chopped fine
4 oz crumbled feta
4 oz grated mozerarella

Grease a baking sheet liberally with EVOO. (If using frozen bread dough, oil it also and let it thaw on the greased pan.)

Spread the dough out to make an 8x12" rectangle.

Spread the top with pesto, layer with spinach, chopped onions, feta and mozzarella.

Stretch the bread dough up around the filling and pinch it together to seal.

Bake @ 350 degree F for 35 minutes or until bread is golden.

Cut into 1" slices and serve.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 25, 2005)

How you stuff the bread and what you stuff it with is only limited by your imagination. You could roll the bread like a jam roll, creating a swirl of stuffing, you could create little pocket rolls etc etc.


----------



## letscook (Apr 25, 2005)

how do you make your pesto


----------



## Zereh (Apr 25, 2005)

*TNT Pesto*

Basil Pesto: 
2 cups fresh basil leaves 
1/4 cup toasted pine nuts 
2 garlic cloves, peeled 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/3 cup (about) extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan  

In a blender or food processor, pulse the basil, pine nuts, garlic, salt, and pepper until finely chopped. With the blender/processor still running, slowly add enough oil to form a smooth and thick consistency. 


 Transfer the pesto to a bowl and stir in the parmesan cheese. Season the pesto with more salt and pepper, to taste. 


 This recipe makes about 1 cup of pesto.



Z


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  Zereh your bread recipe sounds good, I'm not keen on pesto, but all the other ingredients I love, so thanks very much for the suggestion. I like fresh basil so maybe I will use that in place of pesto.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2005)

amber - since you like fresh basil but don't like pesto maybe you could still use the same ingredients but not blend them together i.e., fresh basil leaves, fresh sliced garlic that has been lightly sauteed, same with pine nuts (lightly sauteeing), drizzle olive oil and then sprinkle with fresh Parmesan.  

If you like reubens you can either mix or layer the sliced corned beef, rinsed and squeezed dry sauerkraut, and thousand island dressing.

You could also do a mushroom, sauteed onion, garlic, salt/pepper, and some kind of cheese.  A Gruyere, Fontina, or even a Gorgonzola would be good.  

Here's one I have tried:  
1/4 pound deli ham (in package)
1/4 pound fresh broccoli flowerettes
1 very small onion
1/2 cup fresh parsley
6 oz. grated Swiss cheese
2 TBS Dijon mustard
1 tsp fresh lemon juice

Just finely chop/dice everything and use like you would any other stuffing.


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Kitchenelf, I like the idea of a reuben version, though no one else but me would eat it, so what, I'll make one just for me and freeze it for now.  I have 5 loaves of frozen dough, and one is thawing out and rising right now, and the rest I will attempt to make tomorrow pending the outcome of this first one    I like the ham version you mentioned too, good idea to add some mustard to it!

So I think I will make a pepperoni and mozzarella version, a broccoli , cheese, and onion version, a ham, cheese, onion and broccoli version, and a basil, garlic, spinach, onion, feta, and mozzarella version.  I have some marinara sauce in the freezer which I think would be good for dipping the pepperoni and mozzarella bread into.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

One more question. When I make all these stuffed loaves and then freeze them, should I bake them first, or freeze them as is, then let thaw and bake?

On edit, I made my stuffed bread today (broccoli, cheese, sauted onion, and a bit of dill), it came out good but the bread was too thick so I might cut the dough in half next time.


----------



## QSis (Apr 25, 2005)

*This is the next one I'm making*

Looks awesome in the bundt pan, and as mentioned, you can stuff it with your favorites.

Lee

http://www.biggreenegg.com/archives/2005/messages/186967.htm


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> Looks awesome in the bundt pan, and as mentioned, you can stuff it with your favorites.
> 
> Lee
> 
> http://www.biggreenegg.com/archives/2005/messages/186967.htm


 
Wow that does look awesome QSis (Lee), I dont have a bundt pan but maybe it's time to get one cause that bread looks so yummy on the inside.  But one step at a time, first I have to master the art of making this bread, then take the next step to the bundt pan Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> One more question. When I make all these stuffed loaves and then freeze them, should I bake them first, or freeze them as is, then let thaw and bake?
> 
> On edit, I made my stuffed bread today (broccoli, cheese, sauted onion, and a bit of dill), it came out good but the bread was too thick so I might cut the dough in half next time.


Amber, I make a stuffed bread my family loves. Since it's at holiday time mostly, I bake it, then let cool, double wrap and freeze. I use only foil, and re-heat as is opening one end to vent.  I do a quick thing with frozen bread dough or even Pillsbury hot roll mix. We use only Italian meats, such as mortadella, and Italian cheeses..I usually have to make 3 of them, my kids love them so much.
kadesma


----------



## sarah (Apr 25, 2005)

one of my aunts used to make french bread from scratch and stuff it with sauted ground beef and onions,i can still remember the delicious taste,and sometimes she would make a fish shaped bread and stuff it with shredded cooked chicken and chopped bell peppers.The ingredients were simple and not many,but the breads always came out great!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2005)

QSis - GREAT picture - thanks for sharing that!!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 26, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> Looks awesome in the bundt pan, and as mentioned, you can stuff it with your favorites.
> 
> Lee
> 
> http://www.biggreenegg.com/archives/2005/messages/186967.htm


 
That looks great QSis!  I've copied and pasted and plan on making it the next time we have people over for breakfast!


----------



## amber (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm making two more stuffed breads today.  The broccoli, sauteed onions, ham, cheddar, mozzarella, mustard, parsley version and the other is pepperoni, mozzarella, a bit of pasta sauce, fresh basil, sauteed onion and mushrooms, oregano.  The problem is that I was going to thaw one loaf of dough and make two loaves out of it, but that didnt work well, so now I have to thaw the other one, which will take a few hours.  The quick thaw method is to set your oven to 175 degrees then turn it off, place the dough in a pan, and  then place a pan of hot boiling water under that. So that takes 3 hours roughly, not so quick, but quicker than thawing it at room temperature which take six or more hours.   Thanks Kadesma for the tip about baking the bread, cooling, then freezing!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 26, 2005)

Qsis,
Do you know the ingredients and recipe for this???





			
				QSis said:
			
		

> Looks awesome in the bundt pan, and as mentioned, you can stuff it with your favorites.
> 
> Lee
> 
> http://www.biggreenegg.com/archives/2005/messages/186967.htm


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

texasgirl - click on the link again - below the picture there is the word RECIPE which is actually a link to the recipe - I have it already copied and pasted!!! lol


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I'm making two more stuffed breads today. The broccoli, sauteed onions, ham, cheddar, mozzarella, mustard, parsley version and the other is pepperoni, mozzarella, a bit of pasta sauce, fresh basil, sauteed onion and mushrooms, oregano. The problem is that I was going to thaw one loaf of dough and make two loaves out of it, but that didnt work well, so now I have to thaw the other one, which will take a few hours. The quick thaw method is to set your oven to 175 degrees then turn it off, place the dough in a pan, and then place a pan of hot boiling water under that. So that takes 3 hours roughly, not so quick, but quicker than thawing it at room temperature which take six or more hours. Thanks Kadesma for the tip about baking the bread, cooling, then freezing!


Your welcome Amber, What seems to be the problem with the frozen bread dough? Is it to thick? I find that the bread dough tends to want to go back to it's original shape, that it's to elastic, I let it rest then roll again, pressing down a little, it takes time to thin it out, but I'll be darned if dough is gonna get around me  It took me some time to figure this out, but, I now just keep rolling til I get the size and shape I need for my roll..I'm making one with pizza sauce, salami, provolone , and parmesan for tomorrow...Hope I've helped a little 
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

amber - just so you'll know for future reference the ham/swiss/broccoli recipe I posted does not call for the onions to be cooked first.  Just finely chop and use raw.  I don't know if you were just "doing your own thing" or misread my recipe.  Thanks.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks kitchenelf!!


----------



## amber (Apr 28, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Your welcome Amber, What seems to be the problem with the frozen bread dough? Is it to thick? I find that the bread dough tends to want to go back to it's original shape, that it's to elastic, I let it rest then roll again, pressing down a little, it takes time to thin it out, but I'll be darned if dough is gonna get around me  It took me some time to figure this out, but, I now just keep rolling til I get the size and shape I need for my roll..I'm making one with pizza sauce, salami, provolone , and parmesan for tomorrow...Hope I've helped a little
> kadesma


 
Yes, the dough (after baking) seemed too thick.  The next batch I made I rolled it out thinner, which did seem to help.  I was afraid if I kept rolling it out it would get too tough, but it was fine.  Tricky stuff this bread dough


----------



## amber (Apr 28, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> amber - just so you'll know for future reference the ham/swiss/broccoli recipe I posted does not call for the onions to be cooked first. Just finely chop and use raw. I don't know if you were just "doing your own thing" or misread my recipe. Thanks.


 
Yea, I was just doing my own thing cause I thought the onions might taste too strong.  I didnt have dijon on hand, so I used yellow mustard and honey mustard (eeewwww never do that again)   I think the dijon would be much better!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

lol on the honey mustard amber - One time I made a scallion/bacon mustard that was pretty spicy - I used that - it was GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Yes, the dough (after baking) seemed too thick. The next batch I made I rolled it out thinner, which did seem to help. I was afraid if I kept rolling it out it would get too tough, but it was fine. Tricky stuff this bread dough


It can be tricky, but I think you've got it now  I get mine pretty thin, and have many time torn a hole in it trying to get it on the baking sheet. I now roll it out then roll it around the rolling pin to put it onto the baking sheet.  I do love making breads of all kinds and the stuffed ones are so good and are also great to give as gifts. I have one friend who's only request for her birthday is my pizza bread  My son always asks for my rotolo so thats one of his gifts  on his birthday 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's a Bake-off recipe...just to give you some more ideas.

Broccoli Sausage Cheese Braid
1/2 lb. ground pork sausage
2 cups Frozen Cut Broccoli
1 egg, beaten
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup ricotta cheese
4 oz. (1 cup) shredded Cheddar cheese
1 (4.5-oz.) jar sliced Mushrooms, drained
1 (8-oz.) can Refrigerated Crescent Dinner Rolls
1 egg white, beaten
1/4 teaspoon caraway seed

Brown sausage in medium skillet. Drain well; set aside. Cook broccoli as directed on package. Drain; set aside.
Heat oven to 325°F. In large bowl, combine 1 beaten egg, flour & baking powder; beat well. Stir in ricotta cheese, Cheddar cheese, mushrooms, cooked sausage & broccoli.

Separate dough into 2 long rectangles. Place on large ungreased cookie sheet w long sides overlapping 1/2 inch; firmly press perforations and edges to seal. Press or roll to form 14x10-inch rectangle.

Spoon sausage mixture in 3 1/2-inch strip lengthwise down center of dough to within 1/4 inch of each end. Form sausage mixture into mounded shape. Make cuts 1 inch apart on longest sides of rectangle just to edge of filling. To give braided appearance, fold strips of dough at an angle halfway across filling with edges of strips slightly overlapping, alternating from side to side. Brush with beaten egg white; sprinkle with caraway seed.

Bake at 325°F. for 25 to 35 minutes or until deep golden brown. Cool 5 minutes; remove from cookie sheet. Cut into slices.

Bake-Off ©2005 General Mills All Rights Reserved


----------

